# Draw a pig - get an insight into your personality



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

www.drawapig.desktopcreatures.com

This has kept me ammused for hours - I find it really difficult to draw with a mouse!

Rachel


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

HMMmmm

Mine didn't look much like a pig.....more a short stubby cow with a bad hair day!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi . I have seen this before. My pig looked like a PUG. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Toward the middle, you are a realist.

Facing left, you believe in tradition, are friendly, and remember dates (birthdays, etc.)
With many details, you are analytical, cautious, and distrustful.

With 4 legs showing, they are secure, stubborn, and stick to their ideals.

. You drew medium sized ears, you are a good listener

The length of the tail indicates the quality of your sex life.
And again more is better! You drew medium sized tail

I'm not sure that this is me at all  Thought I may get extra points for three nipples :?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Middle/ slightly/towrds top = Realist, positive and optimistic (last bit is usually)

Facing left, but towards front = Tradional, Friendly remember birthdays (this bits wrong) Direct, enjoy playing devils advocate, neither fear nor avoid discussions

Details med? = dont know on this one, I am certainly analytical, emotional too

4 legs = Secure, stubborn and stick to ideals

Big ears= great listener

Large tail = sex life WOW (just on temporary hold, at the moment)

I was torn on answering some of the above, My pig is slightly above middle, facing diagonally left, what do you think of the detail?.

My Pig


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi
> 
> Middle/ slightly/towrds top = Realist, positive and optimistic (last bit is usually)
> 
> ...


It's got a very long tail George - 8O it misses something on the ears but overall, a nice pig if every I saw one.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

I thought they were big ears, especially as they are huge compared to the poor sods legs


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

done this oinker on my laptop , extremely dificult :lol:

my pig -

*kenny*

Click to view my test results


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I see no one had the guts to draw a male pig  Unless of course Georges one has in fact not got a tail 8O

I don't know why but I do like this pig


----------

